
'AOL squatter' takes wraps off new startup, Claco - cpeterso
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_21603255/aol-squatter-takes-wraps-off-new-startup-claco
======
comex
Heh... the new name makes me think of the word "cloaca".

~~~
8ig8
I was curious: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloaca>

> In zoological anatomy, a cloaca ( /kloʊˈeɪkə/) is the posterior opening that
> serves as the only such opening for the intestinal, reproductive, and
> urinary tracts of certain animal species.

------
smoyer
One of the better stories published when he was originally caught living at
AOL - [http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57440513-296/meet-the-
tire...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57440513-296/meet-the-tireless-
entrepreneur-who-squatted-at-aol/)

------
dkroy
Ever since that first story showed up on HN, I have loved reading about this
guy. When a guy with ambition has a work ethic like this, it is great to see
them do well.

------
yuhong
Reminds me of this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011013>

------
joesheehan
This kid is a thief, AOL should take him to court for equity in his company.

~~~
diwank
The kid's doing what he believes in. Stop the hate, man. Moreover if you read
the original article[1], he was allowed to be working out of AOL.

[1]: [http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57440513-296/meet-the-
tire...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57440513-296/meet-the-tireless-
entrepreneur-who-squatted-at-aol/)

~~~
Ntrails
I like to think that if he does well he'll put some of what he earns back into
programs like this one, and maybe a little thank you to AOL.

